# The Divo Thread



## Rob Fisher (9/8/15)

I finally managed to get my hands on a Divo... as far as I'm aware it was the very first BF atty around... and I must say it's awesome so far... the deck is concave like the 2013 Cyclone and I'm sure the Cyclone was copied from this atty. Flavour is perfect! Very happy to have a Divo and it will stay in circulation with me for sure!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DoubleD (9/8/15)

Another BF atty I need in my arsenal

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hands (9/8/15)

a lovely collectable to have

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

